# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  LE GROUPE INTERWAY REPREND UNE PARTIE DE LA SOCIETE ERYMA SERVICES ET DOUBLE SON CHAMP DACTION EN EUROPE

## Mejdi20

*LE GROUPE INTERWAY REPREND UNE PARTIE DE LA SOCIETE ERYMA SERVICES ET DOUBLE SON CHAMP DACTION EN FRANCE ET EN EUROPE.*

_Le Groupe Interway, socit de services en ingnierie informatique (SSII) implante en rgions PACA et Ile-de-France, rachte une partie des actifs de la socit Eryma Services : la division  Retail . Une opration lie  la stratgie de dveloppement dInterway : rayonner sur lensemble du territoire franais en misant sur la croissance externe._

*INTERWAY ACCELERE SON DEVELOPPEMENT EN DOUBLANT SON CHIFFRE DAFFAIRES ET SES EFFECTIFS*

La socit Eryma Services a pour vocation de fiabiliser et doptimiser les outils informatiques et montiques contribuant au fonctionnement des banques, commerces, rseaux de distribution et entreprises multisites. Son rachat est effectif  partir du 1er novembre 2010. Filiale du Groupe Eryma, la socit a dpos le bilan en juillet dernier. Compose dune premire division pour son activit bancaire (cde  VMH) et dune seconde pour son activit  Retail  (reprsentant 22% des actifs de la socit), Eryma Services comptait 650 personnes. *La division  Retail  dEryma Services devient  Interway Services , filiale du Groupe Interway au capital de 4 850 000 .*

Interway Services reprsente 10 millions deuros de chiffre daffaires annuel, un effectif de 100 personnes rparti sur lensemble du territoire franais, un service  support technique  de 20 personnes situ  Lille et un centre logistique, dintgration et de rparation de plus de 1 100 m2 bas  Lyon.

En saisissant cette opportunit de croissance externe, *le Groupe Interway double son chiffre daffaires (24 millions deuros prvus en 2011) ainsi que ses effectifs (220 personnes). Ce choix stratgique lui permet de consolider son assise sur le march de linformatique dans le secteur du retail* (qui reprsentait avant cette opration 60% de son activit) et daccrotre son portefeuille clients. Infogrant, oprateur et intgrateur informatique, le Groupe Interway gre avant cette reprise en 2010 : 15 000 quipements informatiques, plus de 150 000 demandes dassistance et 10 millions de transactions montique IP.

*INTERWAY : UNE STRATEGIE DE DEVELOPPEMENT BASEE SUR LA CROISSANCE EXTERNE, EN COMPLEMENT DE SA CROISSANCE ORGANIQUE*

Pour Patrick Benot, Prsident dInterway, la stratgie est claire pour les annes  venir :  Cela fait deux ans que nous projetons un dveloppement bas sur la croissance externe. A lcoute des opportunits, nous avons saisi celle de reprendre une partie de la socit Eryma Services. Etre mieux arms pour dvelopper nos offres sur lactivit  Retail  et augmenter notre capacit dintervention sur les plans national et europen sinscrivant pleinement dans notre stratgie de dveloppement.

Pour en savoir plus : www.interway.fr

----------

